# Mortal Chaos?



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Any one have news on the new mortal chaos army? I hear the new chosen are gonna be the size of ogres in armour...

Anyone got pics or info on any of the models?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

here you go:


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, that chaos lord looks bad ass.:biggrin:


----------



## Liamo (Jul 16, 2008)

New Juggernaught. I've never really thought about a Chaos army, but the new models look really good. I'd probably buy some just to paint


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Liamo said:


> New Juggernaught. I've never really thought about a Chaos army, but the new models look really good. I'd probably buy some just to paint


Where did you find this? It just looks like an elaborate conversion rather than a new model.


----------



## barakvarr (Aug 20, 2008)

Conversion or not, it's a nice piece of work.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

looking forward to when they come out  november is the release date right?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i beleive so, yes.

im not happy - i was determined that i was selling my unpainted mortals, then these pics came out!


----------



## Liamo (Jul 16, 2008)

swntzu said:


> Where did you find this? It just looks like an elaborate conversion rather than a new model.


It was on another Warhammer forum, I assume its real.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

OMg, i love that Juggernaught. i recon its the enw model, becuae iv seen the old one, and it looks almost completely different.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Repent!! Chaos Is Here!!


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Im loving the look of the new chaos models, im not so keen on the Khorne lords head (or jugger head), rest seems fine (i think it has a alternate head anyways), i really love the Chaos lord on chaos steed, such a amazing model. I think the real problem is going to be finding places for these models in my army (well i guess i could always just play bigger games  )

*edit*

ok more rumours from another site, enjoy 

Well, finally got it done. Hope this will keep things tidy and will stop people from asking silly questions when the answers are right under their noses:


*Rules:*
- Army wide re-roll panic
- Mark of Khorne causes Frenzy, has different effect for Giant
- Mark of Nurgle causes -1 penalty to the WS or BS of a model attacking
- Mark of Slaanesh benefits the unit with Itp, also gives ASF to characters and rare choices
- Mark of Tzeentch gives +1 to ward save (6+ ward to models without one), also +1 to cast for sorcerers
- May be other effects for different units but if there are, they are currently unknown
- Gaze of the Gods table, roll 2D6 for the following:
- Characters roll every time they win a challenge
- Chosen roll once at the start of the game
- Trolls roll every time they successfully regenerate two or more wounds at once
- Chaos characters may now take Chaos Gifts on top of Magic Items, much like the VC's Vampiric Powers


*Models:*
- new plastic Knights (5 for 17.50EURO)
- new plastic Horsemen (5 for 17.50EURO)
- new plastic War Hounds (10 for 20EURO)
- new metal Chosen with Great Weapons
- new upgrade sprue for Chaos Warriors (direct only) containing GWs, Halberds, and God-specific bits
- new metal heroes:
- Wulfrig the Wanderer
- Sigvald
- Nurgle Sorcerer
- Khorne Champion
- Khorne Lord on Juggernaut
- Undivided Lord on Chaos Steed
- rumoured release of second wave plastic War Shrine kit
- Spearhead is released on October 18th (170EURO) and is now available for pre-order on maelstrom games; contains all the definite models listed above aswell as the army book
- main release for November 1st; battalion will be available with 12 Chaos Warriors, 16 Marauders, 5 Horsemen, 10 Hounds


*Special Characters:*
- Archaon; 675pts, still has Dorghar, is unhindered by difficult terrain
- Galrauch
- Sigvald; Slaanesh champion with mirror shield, gets distracted by own reflection in shield causing stupidity
- Wulfrig the Wanderer; Marauder character, animal in challenges
- Khornate Daemon Princess character
- "The Lightning God" Shaggoth character; 2nd oldest Shaggoth
- Gerriodur the Troll King; "Lord of the Monstrous horde" rule allowsarmy of monsters


*The List:*
_Lords_

Chaos Lord
Exalted Sorcerer
Daemon Prince

_Heroes_

Exalted Champion
Aspiring Champion
Sorcerer

_Core_

Warriors 15pts
M4 WS5 BS4 S4 T4 W1 I5 A2 Ltd8 AS4+
Shield:1pt/model
Marauders 
same as before
Hounds
same as before but do not cause panic in rest of the army
Horsemen 14pts
may now take marks

_Special_

Knights
M7 WS5 BS4 S4 T4 W1 I5 A2 Ltd8 AS1+ Have magic weapon that confers +1S basic; thus making them S5, may be exchanged for a lance; thus making them S6 on the charge but without magical attacks

Chariots
Chosen Warriors
Forsaken Warriors
Trolls
Ogres
may now be marked
Dragon Ogres
may now be marked

_Rare_

Spawn
Giant

Hellcannonmay now be marked; marks differ
Shaggoth
may now be marked; marks differ
Chaos War Shrine
chariot type model, gives benefits much like the Dark Elves' Cauldron of Blood; allows one per turn to roll on the Gods table as one of its benefits


Ok guys, as far as know that's all, don't think I've forgotten anything. Hoping to get info on lores and magic items asap, and will be back as soon as I get new info, I assure you.

Enjoy, and peace ouy.

Ancient Tiel' a fier - Edit - Red text is reserved for admin use only.


----------



## Liamo (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry to bump an oldish thread, but I found this on another forum:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

FFS why do all the armies I do have to be re-done during the first year I'm at university i'm going to be short of money even without buying the new shiny thing. Fuck it I'll eat newspaper just so I have the money for the new chaos mortal models. that juganaunt has my name written all over it.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet work there itsonlyme, It sounds ace but I do not like the marks that much, I prefer the exra power and dispell dice in the last book, Have you got any in fo on the Gaze of the Gods table


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well tzeentch was only like that in 6th, in 4th and 5th ed it was a reroll, does mean that you can get a 5+ wardsave from talisman of protection. I will certainly miss teh dispel dice in my khorne army, still we have no idea what the chaos gifts will do, perhaps we can buy them like vampire can buy powerdice  we may also have access to several collars of khorne (used to be a chaos gift rather than a magic item just as the axe of khorne was).


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds like it itsonlyme, I can not wait, I can see my Ogre Kingdoms are going on hold, aswell as my other armys.


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

The minis and the rumoured rules look good. I don't see why they had to put that other army list up on the site and in White Dwarf though. It really put me off getting Warriors of Chaos. But these new models are really restoring my faith :grin: Let's hope that Slaanesh become more than "chaos with boobies" and actually get some decent magic items this time around. No offense to Hordes of Chaos Slaanesh players, mind.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

666Snoopy666 said:


> Let's hope that Slaanesh become more than "chaos with boobies" .


Well said my son!:clapping:


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I orginally started collecting a Warriors of Chaos army a while back, a few months before they released the Daemons of Chaos, and built it around Tzeentch theme.

Which of the characters in the ew spearhead set are/can be Tzeentch based, and are they any which aren't (i.e. is it worth buying for someone who only want's a Tzeentch based army)?


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

newt_e said:


> I orginally started collecting a Warriors of Chaos army a while back, a few months before they released the Daemons of Chaos, and built it around Tzeentch theme.
> 
> Which of the characters in the ew spearhead set are/can be Tzeentch based, and are they any which aren't (i.e. is it worth buying for someone who only want's a Tzeentch based army)?


It doesn't look worth it to be honest, though I can't be sure. There's someone included called "Sigvald the magnificent" who sounds sort of Tzeentch like, but most of the other stuff seems pretty useless to the Tzeentch player. However, the sheer ammount of troop choices there are is enough to make me want to get it. And it's got the army book too. I'd get the other models just to paint, or maybe something else. You might as well ait to see if they release a battalion, they're usually a bit more flexible.


----------

